# Cheap Vinyl Banner Source



## Halloween FX Props (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey guys,

I just found this incredibly cheap vinyl banner source! They seem to be about 1/2 to 1/4 the price of other banner makers I have used before.

A 2'x5' banner is only $12.
http://www.bannersonthecheap.com/

I ordered 5 banners, but I haven't seen them yet. If there is anything wrong with them, I will post here.

-Guy
http://www.halloweenfxprops.com


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Please post how they look when you get them. I am curious on how the quality is and how the detail comes out. I used Buildasign last year and they worked great. But without a sale, they are pricey.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Is this for printed banners, or blank banners?
Are they hemmed? If so, are they stitched or taped?
Do they have grommets?
What weight/thickness is the vinyl?
Did you use your own design, or something they supplied?
What are the shipping costs and projected turnaround times?

There are a lot of variables people need to consider, but it's good to look and compare!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

While the price is low, be warned that they use a very light weight vinyl (13oz_, and those prices don't include shipping, hems, grommets, tabs, etc.)
These are printed banners so you can have almost anything on them, with the limitations being that you either have an artist on staff, or are willing to use the clipart and fonts they have.
The detail and quality will only as good as you supply. Garbage in, garbage out.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

I have had multiple banners printed by vistaprint.com. 2 2x3' and 2 2x6' banners. I have been very happy with them, and found them reasonable in price.

Here is one of mine in use:


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Sytnaphotep, did you create all of your artwork and then send it to them, or did you need/have to use their artwork to get your banner(s)?
If you did have to send them artwork, what were their specs/requirements for the artwork? (i.e. Color space, format/filetype, resolution or raster images, bleed, etc.)
What kind of turnover time?
Did their posted rate include hemmed edges, grommets, etc.?
If not, how much extra did they charge you for those options?


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

fontgeek:

They have options for artwork and a lot of templates to pick from. I use my own are however. I don't think there is any price difference for using there images or your own. This banner in the photo is based of the one I did for my business cards (which funny enough I do NOT get from Vistaprint...lol)

As for art specs, they have downloadable .psd templates with the guides for bleed exc and in the recommended resolution. I just started with that. I can't remember is I uploaded the psd or a jpg, but they accept both. They recommend Adobe pdf, Photoshop psd, or Illistrator ai for file types, but accept nearly all types. 

Time wise, they were quick. Each time I ordered, I was in in a hurry for them, and they had them done and to me before the 'deadline'. If I remember correct, you can pay more for even faster turnaround.

They come in 10oz or 15oz vynil (I chose 15oz) They do not have the option of hemmed edges, or grommets. They do have adhesive plastic corner hangers that come free (but you have to put them on) They have a tab that sticks out that a cord can be put though, but also a hole that if you cut the banner, would work as a grommet. Let me tell you, these things stick! Once on, they don't come off without damaging the banner, so get them on correct the first time. lol

If you create an account with them, they will store all your uploads and so you can reorder the product again, or use it on other products. That my not be so great for banners, but if you also used them for business cards, its a big time saver.

If I were to reorder this banner today, it looks like it would be $19 plus shipping. They have gone up since I ordered however, but still, I think it is one of the cheapest places online to get a banner made.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I didn't like the stick on tabs on my banner. I got one banner with grommets and the other with the stick on tabs. Maybe had I put the tabs on in hot weather they would have stayed better, but all 4 pulled free on one side (either front or back) and the banner fell in 5 days. I will stick with grommets next time round.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

I just ordered my first banner from Vistaprint and it should arrive tues. I got lucky and they were having a sale.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

For those who have or who will get banners that you want to last, keep them clean, dirt acts like sandpaper and trashes the artwork as well as the actual vinyl itself, and when you go to store them, don't fold them, instead, roll them around a tube with the artwork facing outwards. This keeps you from getting creases, which are hard on the artwork as well as the vinyl itself, and make it harder to get your banner to layout smooth when you go to use it. Put the banner wrapped tube inside an opaque black trash bag and store it away from extreme temperatures and sunlight. This too will help prolong it's life by keeping it clean and dry, and by keeping things like spiders, mold, mildew, etc., from getting into it.

If your banner is going to be facing windy conditions then I STRONGLY suggest getting it with hemmed edges and grommets or pole pockets. The hemmed edges help keep the banner from stretching, tearing, and getting distorted from use. The grommets and or pole pockets give you a more secure way to hang the banner. The adhesive hangers are fine until they face age or high temperatures, then you don't have a banner, it's either blown away, or it's now shredded or ground cover.


----------



## Halloween FX Props (Jul 14, 2013)

fontgeek said:


> Is this for printed banners, or blank banners?
> Are they hemmed? If so, are they stitched or taped?
> Do they have grommets?
> What weight/thickness is the vinyl?
> ...


I should be getting them any day now. They have grommets installed for free. THey are 13 mil. vinyl I believe. I had them designed by a graphic artist friend who does great work (and cheap).

Shipping was only $15 for 5 banners and turnaround time was about 7 days.

-Guyhttp://www.halloweenfxprops.com/pneumatic-parts/


----------



## Halloween FX Props (Jul 14, 2013)

Haunted Spider said:


> Please post how they look when you get them. I am curious on how the quality is and how the detail comes out. I used Buildasign last year and they worked great. But without a sale, they are pricey.


Cool. I will post pics of the actual banners when they show up in a day or two.

-Guyhttp://www.halloweenfxprops.com/pneumatic-parts/


----------



## Halloween FX Props (Jul 14, 2013)

Here are a couple of banners we had made:


----------



## Halloween FX Props (Jul 14, 2013)

Here are a few more:




























-Guyhttp://www.halloweenfxprops.com/contact-888-898-7191/


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I like the bottom one (Houdini Prop Controller), what was the typeface you used on all of these?
I like it, but it's hard to read on some of these layouts. The background is so "busy" that it kind of blends in with the texture within the font itself.
I'm guessing that these are the digital files you sent to get printed, I'll be curious to hear how well the actual prints compare for color, detail, etc.


----------



## Halloween FX Props (Jul 14, 2013)

fontgeek said:


> I like the bottom one (Houdini Prop Controller), what was the typeface you used on all of these?
> I like it, but it's hard to read on some of these layouts. The background is so "busy" that it kind of blends in with the texture within the font itself.
> I'm guessing that these are the digital files you sent to get printed, I'll be curious to hear how well the actual prints compare for color, detail, etc.


Yeah, I like the Houdini one best as well. I was a bit worried about the typeface as well (I have no idea what it is called, someone made these for me), but I hoping with the large size of some of them (4'x8') that it will be easier to read...

-Guyhttp://www.halloweenfxprops.com/


----------



## Halloween FX Props (Jul 14, 2013)

Here are the actual pictures of the cheap banners I received today! I think they look pretty good. The vinyl is a bit thin, but I don't think it will rip or anything. THe print is crisp and clear and the colors are vivid. I have seen better printing, but in this price range, I think this is a pretty good deal.

I don't make any money on cheapbanners.com - I am just a fan!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

For most indoor use, the lighter vinyl isn't that big of a deal, if you have to have them outdoors in windy conditions then it can be a real issue.
Did they not send you the banner for the Houdini Controller?
I'd still like to know what that font is, call it professional curiosity.

Font ID'd: Wow Plexus, it's available at dafont.com


----------



## Halloween FX Props (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi Fontgeek, the Houdini one was actually printed on plastic board to be used on an easel. We didn't have it made as a banner.

If I find out the name of the font I will let you know!

Guy


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Did the same people print the coroplast or plastic board with the Houdini sign?
I already found the font, WoW Plexus, it's shareware available from dafont.com


----------



## Halloween FX Props (Jul 14, 2013)

Cool! "WoW Plexus" is the name?

No, the cheap banner place didn't do the plastic board printing, so I just randomly picked a company off the internet - http://www.signs.com/rigid-plastic/ - it looked great.

-Guy


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Yah, that's the font's name.
Here's a link to it: http://www.dafont.com/search.php?q=wow+plexus


----------



## LucasNY (Aug 19, 2014)

How did those vinyl banners hold up? Could they be used outdoors for any length of time? I am always interested in how others make out with their vinyl banners because we use a lot of them.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

They are "ok" in quality, not the sharpest images, but they'll do for most needs.
They print on a fairly light weight vinyl, and unless you specify ( and pay for) hems, grommets, pole pockets, etc., you won't get them. Their turnover is pretty quick, emergency work they're not bad.
I wouldn't plan on the banners lasting more than one, or maybe two seasons of haunting if they are going to be displayed outside though. For most haunters that kind of durability is fine if they change their haunt theme, name, etc., on a regular basis. If you want more "permanent" versions you should go talk to a good sign shop.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks so much for the tip! I'm totally ordering from these folks this year!


----------



## RFrendt (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks for the primer!


----------

